# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Body Fat %

## Papa Smurf

Hey Bros! Things going really well so far on my current cycle of CIP/Deca , but its only week 3 and like I posted earlier my gains so far have been mostly from the fact my brain knows Im juicin so output is up. LOL Maybe things will start kickin in for real next week.

To my ?. Had body fat checked yesterday at gym and it was 19.5% Now im 47 years old 6'3" and was weighing in at 236 when tested. What is normal for someone my size? Not lookin to be a bodybuilder and I think my chances of being a underwear model has long passed me by. My goal is size and strenght.
I would like for my cycle to take me to 275 but maintain my current size 36 blue jeans because ive given away all my fat ass pants. 
I guess i see alot of single digit BF % on these sites and Im second guessing myself alittle. Too much info can doo that sometimes. 

So... Let me here from my MasterClass Bros! Blast me, flame me, say something bad about my momma,  :Haha:  but would really like to know what you guys think.

PS: My legs are really small currently. Had to have ACL/MCL/PCL repair from dirt bike wreak back in January. Just got knee back ta workin right about a month ago. Would this affect my BF% ? Currently look like a gorilla riden a chicken.

Later!

Eric

----------


## FireGuy

If you go to 275 from 236 I can almost guarantee you are going to go above 20% bodyfat. To me that is NEVER a good look. Why not try and gain 10lbs of muscle and lose 10 lbs of fat? That would put you about 15% @236 and I promise you will ook better and bigger.

----------


## kaju

Anabolic Androgenic steroids will not burn fat. only diet and exercised will. after 40 mostly diet will. 

I second what fireguy said.

if you have a body fat content above 12 or 13% you will get too many side effects. (acne, gyno, hair loss, bloating and more)
My advice would be go on a super clean diet, low sodium (as opposed to salt) high fiber high protein and increase your cardio to help lessen the side effects. drink lots of water and sweat your ass off from exercise. after you cycle stick to your diet and then go into lifting heavy weights.

I know this is not what you wanted to hear. lifting heavy will boost testosterone and when you come off the cycle you will need to do anything you can to help your endogenous test. lifting heavy trying to build muscle at this point will not achieve the goal you want. you will just have big muscles hidden by a layer of fat.
sorry but I hope I helped.

----------


## Papa Smurf

Hey guys! Thanks for the feed back. When I had my BF checked at the gym the other day it was with one of those resistance hand held units that I have found are not very accurate. Had test done today with calibers that a bro of my has and I came in at 16%BF. 
Diet is pretty clean right now and has been for last year. Didnt measure BF when I got back into the gym after time off (5 years, two operations)but just to give you some idea. Stats were 6'3" 265 lbs. 44" waist. Pure jelly. 1 hard year later I had gotten down to 212 lbs in a 34" waist, again no BF taken. Have fought my way back up to my current weight of 236 as clean as I can. Thats when I decided to cycle. Cardio has always been part of my dailey routine. I use a 45 min run walk cycle making sure I keep the heart rate at 65 ta 70 %

Thanks again for your feed back! This BF thing is alittle new to me. I always used the love handle no love handle rule of thumb. Gotta get more high tec!

----------


## FireGuy

Can give more accurate advice if you can post a pic.

----------


## Papa Smurf

> Can give more accurate advice if you can post a pic.


Just gettin in the hang of using this form. My avatar pic is of me at the beach last year at my worst. I will always use this pic to keep me headed in the right direction now. Will get the wife to take some pics of me now and try to post them. Have many goals to achieve and stayin healthy and strong for my kids is at the top! Thank you for taking the time to responed to my thread. Will listen to any and all advice given, even at my age LOL!

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Hey friend ! Sounds like you are on the right road . I'm 12 months into my trt . Same meds as you . I believe the third and forth week is when I noticed things where changing in the way I imagined . If you do a lot of reading you see the word diet thrown around . I think at our age we need to say life style . I use salsa , hummus , avacado , guacomole , sweet pickle relish and cottage cheese to replace fat condiments . Wash greens and drain. ( I like baby spinach ) Then I add light cottage cheese or relish , Wet greens allow condiments to spread easily, whatever you choose . The other way to watch what I eat is doing the dish's . When you rinse plate you ate from look to see if food is stuck to it . Imagine your body breaking this down. Grease from a burger or salad dressing doesn't come clean without soap and dish rag. My other secret I tell people is buy silverware from Ikea ( Only Swedish store I know ) They have small teaspoons. At first I was like what the hell . Then eating I was full from less food by taking longer to eat. The idea in this rant is to enjoy eating and feeling full . Your goals of weight and percentage's can be inspiring . Depends on close styles you wear . I mean if you wear loose clothing and look at yourself during by-weekly injections. You will see changes in yourself. If you spend everyday in front mirrors you won't see changes. 
I don't know if this was a big run on sentence or a rant of a mad man . I have tons more of these . 
Good luck

----------


## kaju

dontwannabold is right about diet. Its a change of lifestyle. and it has to be for the rest of our life.
I keep it simple. I made this up myself and call it the caveman diet. if a caveman would not know what it is - dont eat it. 
of course I cheat. I have to have my coffee but other than that I dont cheat. this pic was taken last summer I am improving this summer I will post another pic in july. this is to show what my diet "ahhem" lifestyle done for me.

----------


## turk1968

Dont forget about the old heart aswell. Being in your 40s juicing and being nearly 280 and around 20% bf (if this is where your cycle takes you) cant be good for the blood pressure my friend.Personally most people would agree its more impressive to see a man in his 40s and 50s with a full set of abs rather than 20 inch shapeless arms. My advice get lean then get bigger!!

----------


## Papa Smurf

Hey guys! Havin trouble downloading attachments from computor. Keep gettin webpage cant be displayed error. Was able to load avatar pic but that is it so far. Little Help! Little Help Please!

----------


## Papa Smurf

> Dont forget about the old heart aswell. Being in your 40s juicing and being nearly 280 and around 20% bf (if this is where your cycle takes you) cant be good for the blood pressure my friend.Personally most people would agree its more impressive to see a man in his 40s and 50s with a full set of abs rather than 20 inch shapeless arms. My advice get lean then get bigger!!


275 may be outta reach at my age, cause im here ta tell ya, I anit gettin fat no more. Am stayin strick as heck on my diet on this cycle, just eating more of the good fuel. If I feel the ole blue jeans gettin tight, I,ll cut back on intake, cycle be damned. I,ll take what I can get , but will never look like my avatar again! No freakin way!

Cardio is my friend! Cardio is my friend! Cardio is my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Papa Smurf

Hmmmmmm seems my work computor can upload pics. Interesting?

----------


## kaju

> Hey guys! Havin trouble downloading attachments from computor. Keep gettin webpage cant be displayed error. Was able to load avatar pic but that is it so far. Little Help! Little Help Please!


make sure your pics are the right size. if not resize them then you will be able to post them

----------


## lovbyts

Why would you run Deca for only 3 weeks? Everything I have read says 10+ weeks

----------


## Papa Smurf

> Why would you run Deca for only 3 weeks? Everything I have read says 10+ weeks


At the time of that post, I was on week 3 of a 15 week cycle.

----------


## ghettoboyd

sup buddy, glad all is going well and your fellin good and inspired to make this happen.just wanted to check in and say that ill be following.

----------


## lovbyts

> At the time of that post, I was on week 3 of a 15 week cycle.


OK so I miss read it  :Smilie:

----------


## kaju

Hows your progress?
wheres the pics?

----------


## Papa Smurf

Got my wife to take these this morning. On week six of my cycle. Smoothed out abit and holdin water (and FAT) but strenght has really gone up! Got to incline press the 120lb DB with the BIG BOYS last nite. They call me Pappa Smurf now LOL!

Like I said, avatar is from 13 months ago!

----------


## kaju

great pics and looken good ! 
watch your sodium intake for the water retention. the fat will take time to come off. The cycle you are on will not burn any fat. It will have to come from your hard work and determination. You are obviously doing the Right thing. So stick to it. Remember it took a long time to get your body in the bad condition it was in and it Will take a long time to get it where you want it.

Now remember when you go off the cycle and going through pct: until you get your endogenous hormones regulated. you will go through a mini depression. You will feel emotional, tired, lethargic, and not sleep well. The hard thing to do is to stick to the plan you are on whilst going through this mini depression. Just stick to it. and you will leave the cycle looking better than when you started the cycle and retain some of your gains with out gaining more fat.
good luck and when going through the pct come back and let us know hot it is going so we can coach you though it so you do not quit on us.

----------


## amcon

> Got my wife to take these this morning. On week six of my cycle. Smoothed out abit and holdin water (and FAT) but strenght has really gone up! Got to incline press the 120lb DB with the BIG BOYS last nite. They call me Pappa Smurf now LOL!
> 
> Like I said, avatar is from 13 months ago!


brother you look awesome!!! keep up the good work, stories like this rock!!!

contact admin and get you name changed to pappa smurf

----------


## Papa Smurf

> brother you look awesome!!! keep up the good work, stories like this rock!!!
> 
> contact admin and get you name changed to pappa smurf


You think they would? That would be so cool! 

Sorry it took so long to get the pics up. Had to resize the pics and im not real good on the computor. Kinda like my brain, I only know how to use about 10% of it.
I didnt want you guys to think I was full of crap about what I was doing. I see alot of "claims" on this forum, but when they get asked to post a pic, they just seem ta fade away.
Its hard putting yourself out there for the whole internet to tear apart. But I figured it is well worth all the advice Ive been gettin.

Kaju: Im on TRT, so when i finish my cycle, I'll just drop back and cruise at 200mg cyp ew and check the ole blood levels.
I have been very careful about my diet. After six weeks, Im only up to 243lbs from my pre cycle weight of 236. Pants still fit LOL !!
My goal now after this cycle is to focus on a set of six packs like you have. Fireguy was right! Big and smooth is not a good look! Im have lost almost all my seperation that I had ( and it wasnt much) six weeks ago.

Any how guys, thank you for the positive feedback! I will post more picks in about 4 weeks. 

Thanks Again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amcon

ya i think they def would... change your name

as for big and smooth... matters how smooth

for me if i am killing my self to have 6 or 8 abs showing its not worth it ... i would rather live normal and enjoy food and working out but be at 10 % bf then 4 or 5 % and look that ******. so it is all just a personal choice...

big arms and traps make every one stare - imo

----------


## amcon

ya i think they def would... change your name

as for big and smooth... matters how smooth

for me if i am killing my self to have 6 or 8 abs showing its not worth it ... i would rather live normal and enjoy food and working out but be at 10 % bf then 4 or 5 % and look that ******. so it is all just a personal choice...

big arms and traps make every one stare - imo

----------


## T-MOS

Progress looks like you are doing well and right on track. KEEP IT UP !!!!

Also, keep in mind, you are 47, and are probably looking better than 80% of most men your age. I am 44 and will not be competing again so I don't kill myself trying to get under 10%. 

Looking GOOD ole man !!....lolol

----------


## kaju

> ya i think they def would... change your name
> 
> as for big and smooth... matters how smooth
> 
> for me if i am killing my self to have 6 or 8 abs showing its not worth it ... i would rather live normal and enjoy food and working out but be at 10 % bf then 4 or 5 % and look that ******. so it is all just a personal choice...
> 
> big arms and traps make every one stare - imo


yes big guns are what everyone sees first. *BUT* they look at your stomach next. thats the true test of how hard someone has worked. IMO if your 40+ (which is what this forum is about) and have a six pack you have done something. if your a teen and have a six pack?!
My 13 year old plays video games all day while eating pizza and drinking coke. Then eats a cheese burger for dinner and watches tv after that. EVERY DAY !!! he has a six pack. Im so damn jealous it makes me sick. I follow a very strict diet every day and workout five days a week and still you can only see my abs on a good day.

This thread has inspired me to post my pics when I start my next cycle. As soon as I get my gear I will start. 
thanks eroc!

----------


## Papa Smurf

Hey thanks Guys! Just to let you know, I have added a 45 min. 6 am cardio session Monday thru Friday. Thats on top of the 45 min postwork I do now. Hope that will take care of some of the extra water, and alot of that fat.

Some of the young bucks at the gym are like ( Dont do cardio when youre bulking man) Im like, yea Bro! your 23 too, Talk ta me in about 20 years!

Youth is so wasted on the YOUNG!

----------


## bass

what about Anavar ? i read that it can burns fat, also gain some muscles. i know its expensive, but from what i read most likely the fat will stay off and the muscles will stay on. if i know a source i'll get it in a heartbeat...

----------


## yannick35

I got a bigger gut then you and i am 37, mid section is real nice keep it up.

----------


## Papa Smurf

Just thought I would post an updated pic. Had a little fun at the beach last weekend. No abs yet (thinking of you Kaju!) but still working hard for old man of 47

----------


## Papa Smurf

Whoops!

----------


## bass

> Just thought I would post an updated pic. Had a little fun at the beach last weekend. New GF snaped a pic or two. No abs yet (thinking of you Kaju!) but still working hard for old man of 47


holy crap dude, you really look great, what a difference...congratulations, and the girl looks hot  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

BTW, you also look much younger...

----------


## glover

Looking good papa. Yeah I'm ready for a cycle too, kaju. Keep us posted love to hear how cycles go in the 40+ crowd.

----------


## kaju

Way to go you ole dog.

----------


## Dukkit

> Just thought I would post an updated pic. Had a little fun at the beach last weekend. New GF snaped a pic or two. No abs yet (thinking of you Kaju!) but still working hard for old man of 47


looking solid as hell bro!

drastic improvements

i know you want abs, so keep focusing on cutting and they will start to pop
its tough at your age but it can be done. especially with all the knowledge to be had on this board

arms and shoulders look good and bulky
back has a nice v taper you can see from the front
your waist is great for your age man!!
its probably just the pic but traps could use some work
i know your not posing or flexing so traps could be fine. just from the pic im sayin

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Not sure what your goals are , You look like a Badass guy in early forties , maybe late thirties , crushes cueballs in the bar and better not look at hot girlfriend or I would be eating soup rest of my life ? I would say Sturgis bike week animal but that was too easy ? ( I believe you where a biker if remember correctly ) 

Anyway good job !

----------


## Papa Smurf

> looking solid as hell bro!
> 
> drastic improvements
> 
> i know you want abs, so keep focusing on cutting and they will start to pop
> its tough at your age but it can be done. especially with all the knowledge to be had on this board
> 
> arms and shoulders look good and bulky
> back has a nice v taper you can see from the front
> ...


Yea bro! Its funny you pointed out traps. I have been hitting them hard on cycle, but about a month ago I think I tore my right trap doing dumbbell shurgges. It still stings like a bee and I have rested it as much as possible.

My back and chest are big problem areas. Shoulders and arms seem to take over on heavy movements.
Wide grip pull ups are a big part of my back routine and almost do nothing but incline dumbbell presses and flys for chest.

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

Gonna lean out a bit more during the fall. When I see abs ( and take pictures) then I will start my next cycle.

----------

